# Button on bottom of Macbook



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

This is a very simple question but surprisingly I couldn't find an answer with a google search. I was just cleaning my Macbook and noticed a button by the lights on the battery cover. I accidentally pushed it and the lights went on (the computer was off). What does this button do? Thanks.


----------



## Wiggy88 (Oct 19, 2008)

lily18 said:


> This is a very simple question but surprisingly I couldn't find an answer with a google search. I was just cleaning my Macbook and noticed a button by the lights on the battery cover. I accidentally pushed it and the lights went on (the computer was off). What does this button do? Thanks.


battery health (full charged or not)


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

So when you press it, the number of lights indicate the health?


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

They indicate how full your battery is currently. 4/5 lights = 80% charge.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

